# My Garage....one of em anyway



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

hi guys i got a little single garage at home but also rent two workshops for my VW's, as one of them is currently in the spray shop and the other two parked next door i took couple of pics, i detail at home so this space is used for projects/resto's when i have time


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice looking place love something like that. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice space you have there buddy quick question you have a space heater there what they like in terms of heating and running been after one but not sure on costs :thumb:


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

hi mate the space heater is awesome! loads of heat and its instant, i got a 15kg gas bottle and i have had heater on for well over 15 hours and no sign of gas running out anytime soon


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you not find the space heater creates a lot of moisture?


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

no not at all, i always leave door open a little bit anyway as dont wanna be breathing any unburnt fumes but no moisture issues so far


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice space you got there mate


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice place could use that for my GTI.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice. what cars have you got?


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice garage.


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

i currently have

'77 westfalia campervan
'75 microbus (campervan)
'84 VW T25 pick up truck
'88 Golf caddy pick up
'12 Polo
'12 VW Up (company car)


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice collection of cars, wish my workshop garage looked as clean, tidy, empty and as organised as yours.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work area mate


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

its the first time its been that tidy to be fair ha ha!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i would love a gargage like that to hid frm the weather we are having at the moment


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I could do with a nice man cave like that would make detailing soooo much easier and warmer when the weather is pants


Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I've seen some spacers in my time and I can tell you that's a nice space 
!:thumb:


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

ha ha thanks chaps


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

VWman said:


> i currently have
> 
> '77 westfalia campervan
> '75 microbus (campervan)
> ...


You need a T5, ha.

Love those little caddy pickups.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

VWman said:


> hi mate the space heater is awesome! loads of heat and its instant, i got a 15kg gas bottle and i have had heater on for well over 15 hours and no sign of gas running out anytime soon


Your heater must be better than the one I had as mine would empty a bottle in no time. I replaced mine with a diesel one from machinemart which worked out in my case much cheaper to run.


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually got it for free as I'm an estate agent and a house was refurbished and the builder left a load of tools and never came back, one of them being the heater! My boss said if I can fit it in my boot just take it BOOM


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice space, thumbs up to the VW


----------

